# VM - RED PILL - Are you ready for the truth?



## Oupa (7/12/17)

Due to the amount of ongoing requests from many customers, we have decided to release the original XXX recipe under a separate label/branding... RED PILL. This is the recipe that contains trace amounts of diketones and the flavour profile is quite different to XXX. So XXX and RED PILL will stand as two separate juice offerings.

The profile of RED PILL is still mixed berries, litchi, elderflower and a dash of ice. The flavour however comes across sweeter and fuller with a slight jammyness, finished off by the refreshing ice. Initially we will release RED PILL only in 100ml. We might consider adding 30ml and/or 200ml at a later stage.

RED PILL will launch on 15 December 2017! 

 *RETAILERS - We are ready to take your order for RED PILL now!* 

*info@vapourmountain.co.za*

​

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## TheV (7/12/17)

Awesome news @Oupa! Looking forward to giving this a try

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/12/17)

And just for the record this is the juice I have been vaping as my ADV 99.99% of the time for the last 2 years!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Rebel (7/12/17)

@Oupa That is great news. This is the recipe that got me addicted to XXX.
Please update thread of retailers that will be stocking it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (7/12/17)

Will update closer to the time... list of retailers is growing

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (7/12/17)

YES PLEASE !!! I have also been ADV'ing this juice for the last year or so... love the branding Benji !!! Will you be changing the std XXX to blue pill ?

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (8/12/17)

Congrats @Oupa !
Wishing you all the best with it


----------



## Cornelius (8/12/17)

The truth is killing me now! I own a BB and Vape XXX purely because of @Rob Fisher, finding out now that there is a different take on XXX..... I am strangely excited, need to find a bottle of this ASAP.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rebel (8/12/17)

Cornelius said:


> The truth is killing me now! I own a BB and Vape XXX purely because of @Rob Fisher, finding out now that there is a different take on XXX..... I am strangely excited, need to find a bottle of this ASAP.



@Cornelius Once you try this it is *GAME OVER*. The RED PILL is addictive.
I have like 5ml left of a 100ML bottle  I should have got an extra bottle.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (8/12/17)

I read the first line and thought for a moment @Oupa is giving the XXX recipe out. 

Looking forward to the old/new take on this legend.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Stosta (9/12/17)

Awesome news @Oupa !!!!

Red Pill is in a league of it's own! So happy you decided to do this!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (13/12/17)

*The following vendors should have Red Pill in stock from Friday/weekend:*

*Gauteng*
The Vape Industry – Sandton
Vape Odyssey – Horison, Roodepoort
Vape King – Fourways
Vape King – Honeydew, Roodepoort
Vape King – Northcliff

*Kwazulu-Natal*
Wiener Vape Co. – Richards Bay
Ohm My e-Cig – Kloof
Sir Vape – Morningside

*Mpumalanga*
Vape Clouds – Bender, Polokwane
Lifestyle Vaporium – Lydenburg

*Western Cape*
Vape Cartel – Plumstead
Juicy Joes – Durbanville
Juicy Joes – Table View

*More will be added soon.*

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Spyro (26/12/17)

I'm very interested in why one would release a juice with diketones.

Is it because they have been 'proven' to be almost harmless?

Is it because the trace amounts are so low?

Seems very odd to me. Twisp recalled hundreds of thousands of Rands worth of their cubano flavour. Because of "trace amounts of diketones" subsequently they sued the supplier as they stated "diketones free".

So yeah, why would one release juice with a chemical that is generally accepted as harmful?

Literally just curious. I won't buy this juice because of it.

Edit: Spelling.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Carnival (26/12/17)

Spyro said:


> I'm very interested in why one would release a juice with diketones.
> 
> Is it because they have been 'proven' to be almost harmless?
> 
> ...



Thank you for posting this @Spyro, I wasn’t aware of diketones so I’ll do some googling on that now.

I was considering getting this juice, but now I’m undecided. Could other forum members please chime in regarding the diketones issue?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oupa (26/12/17)

Good question, thank you @Spyro 

Well the opposite is also true, diketones have not been proven to cause lung damage. Well not in the trace amounts found in most eliquids.

We have changed all our recipes that contained diketones more than 2 years ago and will continue to produce diketone free eliquids. Are you aware that there are still plenty of eliquid manufacturers around the world that produce eliquid with diketones, but without stating it on their labels.

Due to a massive amount of our customers requesting the diketone containing recipe, we have however made the decision to release it, but to clearly state it to contain trace amounts of diketones on the label. Customers can then make an informed decision to use it or not.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (26/12/17)

@Oupa, I don't believe I said they were harmful but rather that they have been "proven" to be almost harmless. (In those quantities) with quotes to show that there really isn't a true answer yet. The current consensus seems to be that it's pretty harmless in trace amounts. However, I was just curious as to why one would use those flavours knowingly, which you answered rather nicely. 

I'm very much aware that manufacturers are using all kinds of flavours. Some that leave a waxy layer on top of the juice when it sits. I believe even one of the top dogs, FW if I remember correctly were caught out for advertising diketone free when some of their concentrates did contain said chemicals. 

Is it only the red pill that contains diketones? 

Thank you for the speedy response


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/12/17)

The answer for me is the flavour, the flavour, the flavour and the flavour. I have been vaping Red Pill aka original XXX for three solid years. It's pretty much the only juice I vape... I have tried eight million other juices and there are even a few juices that I keep for the occasional tank but 99% of the time it's red pill for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (26/12/17)

Spyro said:


> @Oupa, I don't believe I said they were harmful but rather that they have been "proven" to be almost harmless. (In those quantities) with quotes to show that there really isn't a true answer yet. The current consensus seems to be that it's pretty harmless in trace amounts. However, I was just curious as to why one would use those flavours knowingly, which you answered rather nicely.
> 
> I'm very much aware that manufacturers are using all kinds of flavours. Some that leave a waxy layer on top of the juice when it sits. I believe even one of the top dogs, FW if I remember correctly were caught out for advertising diketone free when some of their concentrates did contain said chemicals.
> 
> ...



Diketones are supporting additives used in flavour concentrates by concentrate manufacturers to create a certain mouthfeel. A fuller or creamier sensation. Sometimes even a buttery or jammy mouthfeel. So the effect in a recipe is quite profound and it is a pity that it has such a bad reputation.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Stillwaters (26/12/17)

Diketones are a group of chemicals that includes or can include trace amounts of Diacetyl, which may cause what is commonly known as "popcorn lung".

Popcorn lung was first identified in workers at a popcorn manufacturer, the cause attributed to the inhalation of Diacetyl which is a flavourant used to give a buttery flavour. 

As even the slightest hint of a harmful product being used in vaping would lead to increased criticism and in an effort to keep vaping as safe as possible, most manufacturers of ejuice have discontinued the use of Diacetyl and all other chemicals the may contain trace amounts of Diacetyl.

It should, however, be noted that cigarettes contain levels up to 750 times more Diacetyl than ejuice. No reports of popcorn lung from cigarette smokers. 

What is important is that vapers be aware of the dangers of products we inhale and make an informed decision.

As I understand it, in the case of XXX, when the revelations of the possible danger of Diacetyls were made known, they reformulated XXX to what is on the market today. However, some people have requested the original formulation in spite of the supposed risks of the presence of Diacetyl. They have made an informed decision.

I apologise to all if I have misunderstood the actions of Vapour Mountain and stand to be corrected on this point. 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Trishan Gounden (26/12/17)

Oupa said:


> *The following vendors should have Red Pill in stock from Friday/weekend:*
> 
> *Gauteng*
> The Vape Industry – Sandton
> ...


Honestly hope someone in Pretoria will be stocking this. Having been dying to to try this for so long...


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)

@Oupa I grabbed a bottle from @Sir Vape and I guess it's a 70/30? The bottle is for my cloud compo's

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Oupa I grabbed a bottle from @Sir Vape and I guess it's a 70/30? The bottle is for my cloud compo's
> View attachment 117891



Lovely clouds @Rob Fisher !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (2/1/18)

Is the red pill only available in 100ml? I'm keen to give it a go but I don't see any 30ml available.
Edit: I'll go for a 100, I went and read the OP.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/1/18)

I bought out the V5 Vapor Giant Mini and it has a lot more air.  Red Pill Clouds!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (3/1/18)

Yip 70/30

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/1/18)

@Oupa - is your shop open yet. Arrived in CT and need to restock tomorrow 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Oupa (4/1/18)

Hi Renaldo. We only re-open on Monday, however I have to go into the office quick this afternoon and can probably meet you there. Could you give me your cell nr and I will let you know what time more or less? If you could also let me know which juices / nic level, I can make sure we have in stock and ready for collection.

Regards
Benji

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/1/18)

Oupa said:


> Hi Renaldo. We only re-open on Monday, however I have to go into the office quick this afternoon and can probably meet you there. Could you give me your cell nr and I will let you know what time more or less? If you could also let me know which juices / nic level, I can make sure we have in stock and ready for collection.
> 
> Regards
> Benji



Thanks @Oupa - I have send you a message 


Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/18)

Damn @Oupa this stuff is the bosoms!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (1/3/18)

@Rob Fisher how does it differ from the old XXX (2015/16)?


----------



## daniel craig (1/3/18)

johan said:


> @Rob Fisher how does it differ from the old XXX (2015/16)?


According to @Oupa and from my experience, The flavour of Red Pill comes across sweeter and fuller with a slight jammyness to it which XXX lacked. The difference between the 2 is noticeable and for me, Red Pill is definitely in the lead.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/3/18)

johan said:


> @Rob Fisher how does it differ from the old XXX (2015/16)?



@johan it is the Old XXX from 2015!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (1/3/18)

I just gave away most of my juices so i have space for more Red Pill, its my go to everyday all day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Darth Vaper (1/3/18)

BTW - I have vaped XXX almost exclusively for the past 2 years, and Red Pill for the last 3 months, and I have never, ever tasted it as awesome as it is in a Skyline (which I’ve only been using for the past 2 weeks). Unbeatable combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/3/18)

Darth Vaper said:


> BTW - I have vaped XXX almost exclusively for the past 2 years, and Red Pill for the last 3 months, and I have never, ever tasted it as awesome as it is in a Skyline (which I’ve only been using for the past 2 weeks). Unbeatable combo!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Stop it with the skyline punting!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (3/3/18)

I do Red Pill in Skyline and XXX in BB... unbeatable!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/3/18)

Oupa said:


> I do Red Pill in Skyline and XXX in BB... unbeatable!



I have been doing Red Pill in the Dvarw's since they arrived!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/18)

Hot Combo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Max (10/3/18)

Hi @Oupa - Please confirm if Red Pill comes in 30ml 0mg. Thank You and looking forward to your comments.


----------



## Silver (10/3/18)

Max said:


> Hi @Oupa - Please confirm if Red Pill comes in 30ml 0mg. Thank You and looking forward to your comments.



If it's not available at the shops in that size and strength @Max then I'm sure oupa can mix it for you because most of his juices can be custom ordered.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/3/18)

On this same topic. Can anyone tell me what a 100ml would go for pls.

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> On this same topic. Can anyone tell me what a 100ml would go for pls.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk



R350

http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-red-pill-3mg/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> R350
> 
> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/sho...mountain-premium-e-liquid-100ml-red-pill-3mg/


Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher. I will look into that

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/3/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Thanks Uncle @Rob Fisher. I will look into that
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


You probably won't believe that I was quoted 450 in brick and mortar store 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> You probably won't believe that I was quoted 450 in brick and mortar store



What? Which shop was that @hot.chillie35?


----------



## Adephi (11/3/18)

hot.chillie35 said:


> You probably won't believe that I was quoted 450 in brick and mortar store
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


Thats a bit much.

But Red Pill is like brandy. No matter what the price its still a bargain.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (12/3/18)

Red Pill was up until now only available in 100ml bottles. From this week it will be made available to retail stores in 30ml packaging as well. Red Pill has a MSRP of R350/100ml and R140/30ml.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/3/18)

Oupa said:


> Red Pill was up until now only available in 100ml bottles. From this week it will be made available to retail stores in 30ml packaging as well. Red Pill has a MSRP of R350/100ml and R140/30ml.



@Oupa - when will it be available on your website?




Sent by iDad's iPhone


----------



## Oupa (12/3/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @Oupa - when will it be available on your website?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will load it during the course of the day...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/18)

Now who on earth would want a 30ml bottle of Red Pill?

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Vape_Da_Ape (12/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now who on earth would want a 30ml bottle of Red Pill?


lol exactly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Oupa (12/3/18)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Now who on earth would want a 30ml bottle of Red Pill?



Everyone that is over cautious and don't want to just jump in and be astounded 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/18)

Oupa said:


> View attachment 125511



Very *CUTE *@Oupa! I will get one or two on the next shipment... can use them as carry with me's!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Christian (14/3/18)

Does anyone know of any shops in Pretoria area selling Red Pill ?


----------



## TheV (14/3/18)

Christian said:


> Does anyone know of any shops in Pretoria area selling Red Pill ?


Vape King stocks Red Pill ... so perhaps check if this new shop at Menlyn Maine does keep it in stock?
Orion, Paulie's & Vape King launching a Store!
@Michael

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (15/3/18)

Christian said:


> Does anyone know of any shops in Pretoria area selling Red Pill ?



Have a look at our stockists here: http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/stockists/

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (19/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> What? Which shop was that @hot.chillie35?


That was at vapemob 

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oupa (19/3/18)

Very strange... according to their website it is priced at our RRP of R350. See here: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Slick (19/3/18)

@Oupa any plans of releasing XXX or Red Pill as a 1shot?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Michael (19/3/18)

Vape King Menlyn Maine not open just yet sorry. Will release a date soon for shop launch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Oupa (19/3/18)

Pretoria screaming for Red Pill @Michael

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Oupa (19/3/18)

Slick said:


> @Oupa any plans of releasing XXX or Red Pill as a 1shot?



Not at this stage @Slick , but not impossible in future.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Schnappie (19/3/18)

I actually got a bottle from Vapeclub agents in Rietvalleirand Pretoria. They have a well stocked shop!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Schnappie (19/3/18)

Michael said:


> Vape King Menlyn Maine not open just yet sorry. Will release a date soon for shop launch!


Epic news!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (19/3/18)

@Oupa where can I get my hands on the pill at 9mg I know it’s a stretch but wanna use it for daily mtl?


----------



## Resistance (19/3/18)

Oupa said:


> Very strange... according to their website it is priced at our RRP of R350. See here: https://www.vapemob.co.za/product-category/e-liquids/vapour-mountain/


Indeed.thats why i didnt buy it when they gave me the price and rather waited till now

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Resistance (19/3/18)

On that same topic.is this a mtl juice or is it for dl too and what nic strentgh does it come in

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/18)

Resistance said:


> On that same topic.is this a mtl juice or is it for dl too and what nic strentgh does it come in



It's both... but I pretty much on DL it. It comes in 0, 3 and 6mg but you can request high nic which costs a little more for the hassle factor.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (19/3/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's both... but I pretty much on DL it. It comes in 0, 3 and 6mg but you can request high nic which costs a little more for the hassle factor.


Thanks uncle info appreciated

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/3/18)

I find Red Pill and XXX perfect for restrictive lung hits. If you love strong menthols then you can DL it. I find that with DL it gets a bit too menthol were as with a nice restrictive hit, you get to enjoy the berries and litchi. This juice is really interesting and absolutely stunning.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/3/18)

Scouse45 said:


> @Oupa where can I get my hands on the pill at 9mg I know it’s a stretch but wanna use it for daily mtl?


http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/modify-your-juice/

Bam!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (20/3/18)

Stosta said:


> http://www.vapourmountain.co.za/shop/100ml-eliquids/modify-your-juice/
> 
> Bam!


U a champ my brother thanks now I can taste red pill and xxx

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (21/3/18)

Slick said:


> @Oupa any plans of releasing XXX or Red Pill as a 1shot?



I wish this will happen. I cant keep up with DIY anymore. Too many flavour houses to choose from and too many #rule1 on recipes. If @Oupa by some miracle makes this happen, I'll have no reason to buy concentrates anymore. I'll be investing more in oneshots from now on. Affordable, No more #rule1, Semi-DIY which is quicker.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Stosta (21/3/18)

I suspect @Oupa would be shooting himself in the foot if he released this as a one-shot!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TheV (21/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I suspect @Oupa would be shooting himself in the foot if he released this as a one-shot!


We don't need this kind of negativity on the forum! #stostamustfall

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Adephi (21/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I suspect @Oupa would be shooting himself in the foot if he released this as a one-shot!


I for one will be supporting him a lot more. And if he gets to release a non-menthol version where you could just add your own menthol strength I believe a lot more will support him.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/3/18)

Stosta said:


> I suspect @Oupa would be shooting himself in the foot if he released this as a one-shot!



Don't you come with your clear headed and logical thought non-sense here

Reactions: Funny 6


----------

